# Three new forums: Hungarian, Finnish and Tagalog/Filipino



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce the addition of forums for Hungarian, Finnish and "Tagalog and Filipino languages".

Mike


----------



## swift

Let's celebrate!


----------



## enoo

Given the number of messages for each of these languages, it seems well deserved  
Thanks to the administrators for creating these (and searching and moving all the corresponding messages in the right place too )


----------



## sakvaka

Finally! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Zsanna

Thank you! They'll be surely appreciated by all their users past and future!
"A la nôtre!"


----------



## Vanda

yayyyyyy!!! We never stop growing!!!


----------



## Nanon

Zsanna said:


> "A la nôtre!"



Cheers, Zsanna!!! 
Congratulations to All!!!


----------



## niernier

I thought the Tagalog threads got deleted but to my surprise they were all moved to a brand new forum instead.  Cool! Being in this momentous event is truly a very heart warming experience on my part. My heartfelt thank you goes to all the moderators/administrators who searched and renamed the threads. It must have been a tedious task for you guys. Cheers


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations! It's been a long time coming.


----------



## cherine

Congratulations for the speakers and learners of Hungarian, Finnish, Tagalog and Filipino languages.  It's always a great pleasure to see new forums created, and see WR grow so beautifully. 



niernier said:


> My heartfelt thank you goes to all the moderators/administrators who searched and renamed the threads. It must have been a tedious task for you guys.


Thanks you, Niernier. We, the mods, count on all the forum members to help us spotting all the misplaced, mis-titled, mis-anything threads or posts. We hope you will all help us with that.


----------



## Revontuli

Thank you so much for the Finnish forum, Mike!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonquiliser

I just bumped into the new Finnish subforum, seems very nice! Would it be far-fetched to add Sámi and Estonian into that specific forum? - the three being as they are relatively close to each other. There are also a number of learners on the board .


----------



## cherine

Hi Jonguiliser,
I hope we can have an independent forum for Estonian one day. As you know, there are certain criteria for creating new forums. The same goes for Sámi, of course, although it seems less likely, because I found only one thread in OL about it.

But who knows, maybe in the future we'll have a forum for it.


----------



## jonquiliser

cherine said:


> Hi Jonguiliser,
> I hope we can have an independent forum for Estonian one day. As you know, there are certain criteria for creating new forums. The same goes for Sámi, of course, although it seems less likely, because I found only one thread in OL about it.
> 
> But who knows, maybe in the future we'll have a forum for it.



Yes, I was mainly having Estonian in mind for the number of learners. But I was thinking along the lines of the Nordic forum: Estonian and Finnish are very close languages and learners of one could probably benefit from the other .


----------

